# the General



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

was the the General a Massey Harris tractor it was Produced by the Cleveland Tractor Company but Distributed by Massey-Harris in some areas from 1939-1941 so whats up does any one no


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry, I don't know, but we used to have one. Single front wheel, 4cyl gas, crank start. I've thought of it often, and thought of trying to track down where it went.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrankieC _
> *Sorry, I don't know, but we used to have one. Single front wheel, 4cyl gas, crank start. I've thought of it often, and thought of trying to track down where it went. *


thanks any ways you should try to track it down whas there to lose


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm curious now as to how you happened to ask the question in the first place! I'm going to spend some time on here today -- staying in with a cold. I'll do some digging in the antique tractor sites.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrankieC _
> *I'm curious now as to how you happened to ask the question in the first place! I'm going to spend some time on here today -- staying in with a cold. I'll do some digging in the antique tractor sites. *


here is some info on it but it does not say alot from what it says l'm guessing the tractor was not made by Massey but was up for sale at a Massey Dealer

there is some info in the Massey Harris forum under (did you know that MH merged with MF not the other way around some info on the MH and MF) l hope that keeps you busy all day hope you get over your cold :dazed:


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

Blast from the past! Cleveland Tractor Company started in 1918, was acquired by Oliver in 1944. Check out www.Cletrac.org.


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hey, it was a small tractor!*

This is one in Vermont.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

The Cleveland Tractor Company made the same tractor as the General for Monkey Wards after the company was moved to TN. It was known as the B.F. Avery. They also built a very similar tractor marketed as the BF by Minneapolis-Moline. I wonder where they got the model number? M.M. later acquired the company and continued production. I can't follow the latest round of acquisitions.

George Willer


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrankieC _
> *Sorry, I don't know, but we used to have one. Single front wheel, 4cyl gas, crank start. I've thought of it often, and thought of trying to track down where it went. *


hey frankie hows the cold lol have to tracked down were it went


----------

